# Med1 Form



## thebop (6 Sep 2007)

How do i fill out or do i qualify even?

Medication costs 210 per month. I didn't sign up to drugs payment scheme until this month? Can i claim back for last few years?


----------



## Joe1234 (6 Sep 2007)

The max you can claim on the Med 1 for prescriptions is the max allowed on the DPS.  Is it still 85 per month?


----------



## ClubMan (6 Sep 2007)

thebop said:


> Medication costs 210 per month. I didn't sign up to drugs payment scheme until this month? Can i claim back for last few years?


Not sure if you can backdate claims under the drug payment scheme. You can backdate _MED1 _or other tax claims for the previous 4 tax years - i.e. as far back as 2003 right now.


----------



## gipimann (7 Sep 2007)

Joe1234 said:


> The max you can claim on the Med 1 for prescriptions is the max allowed on the DPS. Is it still 85 per month?


 
If you've got receipts showing you paid more than €85 in any month, can you not claim on Med 1 for those amounts?

The DPS limit is still €85


----------



## Graham_07 (7 Sep 2007)

gipimann said:


> If you've got receipts showing you paid more than €85 in any month, can you not claim on Med 1 for those amounts?
> 
> The DPS limit is still €85


 
You have to claim the excess over the €85 from the HSE, Revenue only allow the max amount that you should be "out of pocket" through the DPS. NOt sure if the HSE will do back claims for excesses now.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Sep 2007)

But where there was no refund under the _DPS _then tax relief on all qualifying expenses can be claimed (less the usual €125 or €250 "excess" fro 2003-2006 which is abolished from this year)?


----------



## moondance (11 Feb 2008)

I've just had to pay 157euro for a prescription today and I don't have the DPS card. So what are my options? Can I apply for drugs payment card now and claim the 72euro (157-85) back? If I send in the receipt with the application form, will I get it back to claim on the Med1 form? Do they reimburse me or do I have to go back to the pharmacy with the card to get the money back?
Thanks!


----------



## cinders (11 Feb 2008)

The DPS limit is now 90€ since 01 Jan 2008 Also, if you weren't already aware you have to renew your card every 5 years, its not automatically renewed.  According to Citizens Information, you must be able to reclaim some of the prescription expenses - see [broken link removed] - _"Your application for a new Card can take up to 4 weeks to process. If you incur any expenses during this period, retain your receipts until you receive your Card and forward the receipts to the Drugs Payments Scheme Division of your Local Health Office." _


----------



## moondance (11 Feb 2008)

Grand, it's now 90euro but that doesn't answer all my questions!

If I didn't bother with the DPS card and just claimed it all on the Med1 for (thus getting 40% back) - can I do that?


----------



## ClubMan (11 Feb 2008)

moondance said:


> If I send in the receipt with the application form


Do you need to send in original receipts? If so then at least keep a photocopy for _MED1 _purposes. You don't send in receipts with a _MED1 _claim but need to keep them or some form of proof of payment in case _Revenue _ever check your _MED1 _claim.


> will I get it back to claim on the Med1 form?


Bear in mind that you can only claim _MED1 _tax relief on expenses that are not otherwise reimbursed. So if you had an expense of €157 and got the excess over €85 or €90 refunded then you can only claim tax relief on the remaining €85 or €90.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Feb 2008)

moondance said:


> If I didn't bother with the DPS card and just claimed it all on the Med1 for (thus getting 40% back) - can I do that?


You mean 41%? Yes. But...

€157 @ 41% = €64.37

whereas 

€67 @ 41% = €27.47 + €90 refunded = €117.47


----------



## Allen (11 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Bear in mind that you can only claim _MED1 _tax relief on expenses that are not otherwise reimbursed.


 
Not strictly correct I believe. It should read "not otherwise reimbursed or *reimbursable*." You have to deduct "*Sums received or receivable in respect of any of the above expenses*
*(i) from any public or local authority e.g. Health Service Executive"*

*So if it is possible to claim medical expenses some other way (eg HSE or VHI) you cannot get tax relief for them.*


----------



## dobsdave (11 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> You mean 41%? Yes. But...
> 
> €157 @ 41% = €64.37
> 
> ...


 
But its the 67 that is refunded, no?

157 @ 41%=64.37

or

67 + (90 @ 41%)= 67 + 36.9 = 103.9

The forms for joining the dps and claiming excess payments are available from your chemist.
You send them to the HSE.
They do require receipts for any retrospective  refund claim.


----------



## huskerdu (11 Feb 2008)

moondance said:


> I've just had to pay 157euro for a prescription today and I don't have the DPS card. So what are my options? Can I apply for drugs payment card now and claim the 72euro (157-85) back? If I send in the receipt with the application form, will I get it back to claim on the Med1 form? Do they reimburse me or do I have to go back to the pharmacy with the card to get the money back?
> Thanks!



As far as I know you can. Also, any decent pharmacist would tell you this, and give you a copy of the application form. 

I am not sure how they reimburse in these circumstances.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Feb 2008)

Allen said:


> Not strictly correct I believe. It should read "not otherwise reimbursed or *reimbursable*." You have to deduct "*Sums received or receivable in respect of any of the above expenses*
> *(i) from any public or local authority e.g. Health Service Executive"*
> 
> *So if it is possible to claim medical expenses some other way (eg HSE or VHI) you cannot get tax relief for them.*


Is that true?


----------



## ClubMan (11 Feb 2008)

dobsdave said:


> But its the 67 that is refunded, no?
> 
> 157 @ 41%=64.37
> 
> ...


Sorry if I got it wrong but my point was to compare the two possible alternative ways of claiming to show that one is clearly better than the other.


----------



## moondance (11 Feb 2008)

Just in case anyone is wondering how this worked out - I just called my local HSE office and the lady told me to fill out application form for DPS card and post to her along with the Prescription Claim Form I got from chemist (keeping duplicate copy myself) and I would get a cheque in the post for the 67euro (157-90) and I could claim for the tax back on the 90euro on the med1 form.


----------



## zdooldreb (11 Feb 2008)

Ok lets see if I got this right.
Total bill paid = €157
Total to claim back through MED1 => €90 * 40%
Total to claim back through HSE =>€157-90 = €67

What percentage of the €67 do I get back?

I can also claim money back through my VHI. However the tax year runs from 1st of April but my VHI runs from the 23rd of August. How do I fill this into the MED1 form?


----------



## pc7 (12 Feb 2008)

If I want to send in a med1 for 2006 and 2007 do I put them on a separate form? Or just do it on one and take off the 125 excess? thanks


----------



## huskerdu (12 Feb 2008)

pc7 said:


> If I want to send in a med1 for 2006 and 2007 do I put them on a separate form? Or just do it on one and take off the 125 excess? thanks




You have to fill in a separate form for each tax year.


----------



## huskerdu (12 Feb 2008)

zdooldreb said:


> Ok lets see if I got this right.
> Total bill paid = €157
> Total to claim back through MED1 => €90 * 40%
> Total to claim back through HSE =>€157-90 = €67
> ...



You get the whole 67 back. 

I am not aware of any VHI reimbursement of drugs payments, but if your plan allows it, there is a section on the MED1 form clearly marked - amount reimbursed by health insurer.


----------



## pc7 (12 Feb 2008)

thanks huskerdu


----------



## pc7 (12 Feb 2008)

sorry another med1 question, I live in Santry does anyone know where I send the med1 (I haven't received my tax cert) and I can't find it on the revenue website?


----------



## Nige (12 Feb 2008)

If you go to www.revenue.ie and hit the "hot topics" link on the left hand side of the page, one of the options there is "contact locator". If you enter your PPSN it will give you the details of your tax office.


----------



## pc7 (12 Feb 2008)

thanks nige didn't see that, its pretty nifty


----------



## neonitrix (13 Feb 2008)

can you only claim back on perscription drugs or can you claim for doctors visits aswell we have spent over 300 euro on doctors since start of the year and then drugs onto of that.

tks

Neonitrix


----------



## Graham_07 (13 Feb 2008)

neonitrix said:


> can you only claim back on perscription drugs or can you claim for doctors visits aswell we have spent over 300 euro on doctors since start of the year and then drugs onto of that.
> 
> tks
> 
> Neonitrix


 
Doctors, pres drugs, physio, non-routine (MED2 certified) dental, medical applicances, hospital stays, theres a comprehensive list on the revenue site.


----------

